# New Holland T4030 w/ Ebling



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Finally posting a couple quick pics of my New Holland T4030 w/ Ebling and 9' Snow Wolf loader mounted plow.

All I will say is I hate plowing in my truck now, you have full 360 degree visibility, great maneuverability, balanced weight (Can lift the plow to full height and not at all feel tipsy, can get right up against parked cars). The tractor weighted with all of the plows, loaded tires and wheel weights I think is around 10k. Speed is 25mph so transporting in between jobs isn't to bad.
I have taken a condo we do and the best time (including back dragging against garages) with a truck is about 1hour & 15minutes (and snow isn't in the greatest places), using the tractor and ebling I can be in and out in 45 minutes and all the snow on the property and put exactly when I want it.

Now we just need more snow so I can play!

James


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks awsome! Have you had good luck with the Ebling? Do you break many shear bolts?


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Im the only one that runs it. No shear pins broken, I watch closely when its questionable (Also have had the same route for 6 years so I know almost all the objects)
Only down side with a plow that wide is finding all the inconsistencies in the pavement... 

Its also great being able to turn the tractor around in such tight places in 1-2 motions versus 4-5 with a pickup truck.

James


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

are you located in waterville valley....looks like a resort up there


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jglandscaping;986234 said:


> Im the only one that runs it. No shear pins broken, I watch closely when its questionable (Also have had the same route for 6 years so I know almost all the objects)
> Only down side with a plow that wide is finding all the inconsistencies in the pavement...
> 
> Its also great being able to turn the tractor around in such tight places in 1-2 motions versus 4-5 with a pickup truck.
> ...


Nice I'm glad your happy with it. Have a good winter.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Southern NH.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ohh ok so not to far...idk


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice set up you have. Now you are "thinking outside the truck." 
Keep us posted on how the Ebling works this winter. I might need one next year.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

That Ebling is working its way east


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;986239 said:


> Nice I'm glad your happy with it. Have a good winter.


Hey JD Dave, how about an Ebling with Artic Sectional capabilities!?!? Wouldn't matter how long it was, it would still cling to all pavement abnormalities. Wings would still be solid. Wonder if it's been kicked around yet?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

That looks like the ultimate residential set-up. I would love to run my route with that!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

WIPensFan;986503 said:


> Hey JD Dave, how about an Ebling with Artic Sectional capabilities!?!? Wouldn't matter how long it was, it would still cling to all pavement abnormalities. Wings would still be solid. Wonder if it's been kicked around yet?


Thats a good point, would make for a sweet set up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

red blade, yellow blade, blue tractor, 

Green cash!payup

Looks nice.

care to share the costs on the items.?


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats a nice setup! Why didn't you go with a bigger plow/pusher on the front?


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you buy that locally? If so where? I may want one for next season.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice set-up.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

badabing1512;986531 said:


> Thats a good point, would make for a sweet set up.


I'd like to know how you'd get the wings to float. Also the price would scare everyone away.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice! I ran our New Holland TN75 at two apartment complexes last year with a fixed back blade and it was absolutely fantastic for cleaning spots! I was really trying to push for having a blade on the front and bigger plow on the back so I could do more with it this year, but that never materialized. 

I have heard plowing with the loader arms instead of a direct mount to the tractor could bend the arms, any thoughts on that?

- Dan


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

OrganicsL&L;986752 said:


> Did you buy that locally? If so where? I may want one for next season.


Chappell Tractor in Milford NH.....they just became a dealer of these things! Awesome stuff!


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

I will have to check them out....thanks! Too bad we're not getting the snow that they are down south....I think DC will have more than us after this storm.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

MIDTOWNPC;986738 said:


> red blade, yellow blade, blue tractor,
> 
> Green cash!payup
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I wish I went with a Boss plow because it would have matched better...OCD is developing I think...

Tractor $45k
Additional hydraulics, fenders, lights $2k
Snow Wolf plow $4k
Ebling $6.5k
Total $57.5k.... Don't tell my fiance hahahaha



LTLANDSCAPING;986749 said:


> Thats a nice setup! Why didn't you go with a bigger plow/pusher on the front?


I ran a 10' plow/box combo the first storm, it worked great but some of the tight areas made me nervous. And why go bigger when the 16' Ebling is doing all the work? ha!



OrganicsL&L;986752 said:


> Did you buy that locally? If so where? I may want one for next season.


Chappell Tractor in Milford, I can give you the names of who to talk with.



Dan85;988530 said:


> Very nice! I ran our New Holland TN75 at two apartment complexes last year with a fixed back blade and it was absolutely fantastic for cleaning spots! I was really trying to push for having a blade on the front and bigger plow on the back so I could do more with it this year, but that never materialized.
> 
> I have heard plowing with the loader arms instead of a direct mount to the tractor could bend the arms, any thoughts on that?
> 
> - Dan


It will bend of crack the arms.... the advantage to the AG tractors is that why are more beefy but still not bulletproof, my last tractor had many factory problems but at some point one of the operators cracked the loader brackets... that is why I only operate the new one, and because I got bored in a truck!

Thanks guys for the complements! I hope we get more snow and I can get more pics!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

jglandscaping;989101 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Tractor $45k
> Additional hydraulics, fenders, lights $2k
> ...


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Ordered studs for the front tires today...some driveways I do are steep and become slick very quickly so I think this will help a lot.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

GO WIDE!
She's going to get a good workout this week.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a new Deere 5083, and we slide all over the place with it. 

Our tractors are both about the same size, Just wondering if you have any sliding or turning issues (Under load) with your rig? I have been thinking about setting my tractor up like yours, but if I can get the traction and turning issues solved then my idea will be for nothing.

J.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

jglandscaping;989101 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wish I went with a Boss plow because it would have matched better...OCD is developing I think...
> 
> ...


Coming from a Farm and Construction background we've always shied away from AG tractor loaders for construction type work. In fact we could never get even a loader on are main mulch tractor due to one of the owners swearing up and down we'd try to load tandems with it . Anyways how does the newer AG loaders straight from factory compare to construction grade loaders? Thanks for any input.

P.S. I'm not comparing the machine just the loader arms.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PDMcgowan;1010552 said:


> Coming from a Farm and Construction background we've always shied away from AG tractor loaders for construction type work. In fact we could never get even a loader on are main mulch tractor due to one of the owners swearing up and down we'd try to load tandems with it . Anyways how does the newer AG loaders straight from factory compare to construction grade loaders? Thanks for any input.
> 
> P.S. I'm not comparing the machine just the loader arms.


There is no comparison but farm loader have gotten much better over the years. John Deere makes the strongest farm loader and then Aloe is the next strongest. CNH and Kubota tractors buy thier loaders from Aloe. Touch wood but we run 14 ft pushers on our 3 JD loaders and we've had very good luck with them. We have twisted to Aloe loader but that was with 14 ft power angle blades on them.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave pretty much what I was thinking. I just haven't dealt with tractor loaders in awhile unless I was loading round bales.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Peterbilt;1010306 said:


> I have a new Deere 5083, and we slide all over the place with it.
> 
> Our tractors are both about the same size, Just wondering if you have any sliding or turning issues (Under load) with your rig? I have been thinking about setting my tractor up like yours, but if I can get the traction and turning issues solved then my idea will be for nothing.
> 
> J.


Ive have zero turning issues however, on steep driveways I do have major sliding/grip issues as the tires don't have the "foot print" needed to make it up. If I get enough speed I can usually get up without a load or I end up partially up hill and end up sliding down backwards or even sideways:realmad: and that's scary!!!!!
I just studded my front tires today and hope it'll resolve my sliding issues!

Other than that I have had no problems with traction, next year I will add a air ride seat and the soft ride on the loader to make it better when I'm driving down the road.

James


----------

